# want to supercharge my E60 530i with ESS



## bimmercontrol (Jul 15, 2007)

hey all, i already started a thread over in the E60 forum but figured people here would be more interested http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=267225

i want to get the 8psi model listed here: http://www.esstuning.com/default.asp?c=shop&cat=93&subcat=226&subcat2=229&id=

im told the clutch should hold up but to be ready to replace it down the road. anyone experience any slip when supercharging on the base clutch?


----------

